# how long to get pregnant after IUD?



## prettymom (Feb 23, 2007)

We are thinking about TTC in the fall. I have an IUD (mirena), and I am wondering how long it took any former IUDers to get pregnant after getting it out. I know you are supposedly fertile again as soon as it is removed, but it seems to me it would take at least a cycle or two to build up the uterine lining enough for an egg to implant. Just want to hear your experiences. Thanks!


----------



## DanelleB (Jan 4, 2008)

I think it varies from woman to woman. I have a friend that had hers removed almost a year ago and still hasn't had any luck concieving, but have also heard of women getting pregnant right away.


----------



## aurinia (Jun 16, 2007)

It took us three months (but then again, I've gotten pg while ON birth control, so not sure that helps you! LOL). I actually expected it to take longer, given how the Mirena messed up my body, but fortunately it wasn't a problem for me.







Good luck!


----------



## favrielle (Sep 21, 2007)

I had my Mirena out last Sept. I had the it for 3.5 years, got it 6 wks PP, and never had a cycle while it was in. I ovulated that first cycle, so "fertility" returned immediately. Since then, though, I've had 2 chemical pregnancies, and AF is extremely light. I can tell that my system is still not back to normal.

My suggestion is, get the IUD out well in advance if you are at all worried about timing. Give your body a few cycles to adjust before actually TTC.


----------



## Changed (Mar 14, 2004)

First month post Mirena I had a chemical (I think) and second conceived and it stuck. I think I'd wait one cycle looking back just to let the endometrium slough and rebuilt without the hormones. GL!


----------

